# Sesshy and Kags



## sasu_lurve_naru (Feb 8, 2007)

SESS AND KAG--CUTE!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 




Super sweet and HOT fanfic, Fluffy-kun can b so comforting


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Feb 8, 2007)

wow..............u must really love yaoi huh? kinda scares the hell out of me but whatever everybodys entitled to their own opinion


----------

